# Is sedated and anesthetic the same?



## poorlyem (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey, i'm due to have a colonscopy in two weeks time and am of course terrified. Just reading through the posts I noticed some people put they were sedated whilst others say anesthetic. Are these the same?I'm being sedated which I assume to mean i'll be awake but not really "there". Can you be fully unaware if sedated? I hope so!


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't know if this will help, but I have definitions of both terms:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sedatedhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AnestheticAs I believe it, sedation surpresses the feelings, while anesthetic temporarily immobilises the part of the body in question....this may be simplistic or inaccurate.Baz


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There probably are technical differences in the two terms, but I think most people generally don't know the exact differences and use them interchangeably. I don't think you can assume they must be getting different meds as most of the time there isn't that much variation in what they give for colonoscopies. There probably is some, but they usually do what I have often heard called "twilight sleep" that means you have enough pain medication and are doped up enough you don't notice or remember what is going on. However you are still aware enough that they can ask you to roll over and you can help with that.


----------



## poorlyem (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you very much for your replies, I was worried I was missing out on things that would make the whole thing more comfortable! I think I was overthinking it all and then getting confused with general anesthetic and things!Thanks again baz22p and kathleen m


----------



## nw0528 (Apr 17, 2009)

There is a difference! My first colonoscopy an anestetiologist (spelling!) came and administered anestetia and I was out the whole time. Second colonoscopy last week, different doctor, and I had "conscious sedation" along with a drug that is supposed to induce amnesia of the procedure. Long story short, we discovered I am not a candidate for sedation...I was 100% fully alert the entire procedure and remember every moment of it. The doctor had them put in my file that I need anestetia for all future procedures of that kind....Nicole


----------



## garysconstipated (Jul 28, 2007)

General anesthesia means that you are asleep with someone monitoring your breathing. This is almost never done for colonoscopy. Conscious sedation means that you are given drugs that are supposed to cause you to have amnesia of the procedure; you are actually quite awake, many people are in pain or distress, but most people don't remember the pain or disterss. Versed is commonly used for amnesia, abou 90% of the people do well with it; 10% or so do very badly. The incomplete amnesia can haunt you forever. A anesthesia nurse can give propofol, which is a deeper sedation; it's expensive but "better". I have to have another colonoscopy and will never consent to sedation again; tried it once with Versed (absolute hell) and with nothing (fine).............Docs like conscious sedation because they can control the patient; it's not for your comfort or benefit.


----------

